# Front audio an asusboard



## Luda (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich habe das Board p4s8x-x von Asus.
Jetzt möchte ich auch den Frontaudioanschlusss von meinem Gehäuse nutzen.
(Mic und Kopfhörer)

Anschluss auf dem Board:

BLINE_OUT_L    *    *     Line out_L
                                     *    NC
BLINE_OUT_R   *    *     Line out_R
                    +5V    *    *     MICPWR
              AGND     *     *     MIC2

Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse:
2 * Schwarz mit GND
1 * Gelb MIC IN mit Brücke
1 * Grün EAR OUT L
1 * Weiss EAR OUT R

Grün und weiss ist klar aber was ist mit den beiden GND und Mic

kann mir jemand helfen

Gruß
Luda


----------

